# Acid staining grout?



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a house with ceramic tile that the grout wasn't sealed, and consequently, it is really stained...I was wondering is anyone has ever used acid stain on grout, and if it will work satisfactorily? I really do not want to pull up the grout, and I think a cocoa brown stain would actually look pretty nise...what do you guys think?


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Use a grout colorant, Aquamix makes them to match any color from all major grout manufacturers, Dal-Tile has all the color charts, this will seal it also all in one step, this is the only way to go if changing a grouts color. works great.


----------

